# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أغاني زمان في القطيف

## king of love

طيب الله اوقاتكم .....

 الأغاني الشعبية في جزيرة تاروت  معروفة جداً في منطقة الخليج .....

 فهي أهازيج تردد غالباً في المناسبات مثل الزواج  . وهي أغاني جميلة ومنسقة  ... تتحدث أبياتها 

 عن أهل البيت عليهم السلام وعن البحر وعن الحياة البسيطة التي كان يعيشها الأنسان الخليجي ...

  فالأجيال القديمة والمعاصرة للفترة الذهبية للأغاني الشعبية يعرفونها عز المعرفه .... ويفرحون كثيراً

 عند سماع تلك الأغاني الشعبية الجميلة التي تحكي عن تراثنا وأدبنا ومجتمعنا البحري .....

 في هذا الجزء سنتكلم عن اغنية ( يـــــا عين ماليه ) ..
______________________________________

 يـــــا عيــــن مـــاليــــه .... يــــاعين مــــاليـــــه 

 هذا سبب بلوتي سمره وخضارية  ..

 باليل بابوقش ... وأن دروا فيني هلش صيحي حـــراميــــة ..

واقـــف عــلــى الطــوفـــه .. ومحنـــي أجفوفـــه ..

 يـــا بــــا الــحــــسن شوفــه ... يحٌــرق أفاديه ..

 وقــاعد على المنظره .. وفي أيديه سكــره ..

 يأخذ علي مره ... يحــٌرق أفـــاديــه ....

قـــاعـــد على الــدجـــه ... ومــحـــنـــي ويرده ..

 ويشف عيني ترى .. صبــحــي وليـليــله ...


 يـــــا عيــــن مـــاليــــه .... يــــاعين مــــاليـــــه 

 هذا سبب بلوتي سمره وخضارية  ..


_____________________________


 عـــــارف الكلمة صعبه على بعض الشباب .... أنشاء الله في الأيام القادمة نفسرها ....



 لي عودة مع أغاني جديدة من أغانينا الشعبية ......
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم ....

 في هذا الجزء أود أن أكتب لكم عن أغنية ( جل جلال الله) وهي من اجمل الأغاني  التراثية في الخليج العربي

 وهي لا تختص بأحد بل الكل يرددها سنة وشيعة ......

 ________________________---

 جـــــــــــــل جـــلا ل الله والله  أكبرِ ....   مـــافي جمال الخلق شرواك ياعلي 

 جــــل جــلال الله بعلمــــه الأكبري ....  وما في جمال الخلق شــرواك ياعلي

 طلعت من الخيمة وفاطمة مخدرة .... وزفــها الرحمن عروسه للعـــلـــي

 فاطمة أذا توطـي على عشب الأخضري ... يوم زفـهـا الرحمن عروسـه للعـــلــــي 

شيعة وأماميه  ولو قالوا رافضيه ... أكرمنــا الرحمن كرامه للــــعـــــلـــي 

حــلال مشاكنـا الى اله نلتجي ....  علي ولي الحــوض ودخيلك يــاعــــلــــي 


**************************************************  ***

 وانا شاء الله المزيد قادم ........


تحياتي ....,,,
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم .............

 في الحقيقة أنا أحاول أن أجمع الكلمات الصحيحة والغير مضافة .... 


  والى الأن لم تكتمل لدي كل الأغانـــــــي .... لكن أعدكم في اقرب وقت أطرح باقي الأغاني

 ____________________________

 أغـــــنيـــــــة الــــــيــوم  :  يــــــامـسـلمـيــن ... ارحموني 


 يا مســلميــن أرحموني  قلبي أخذوه من مــحـــلــــى  .......

 والطيــــر طــايــر بصــفـوفـــة وأنا بنــاره أتــقــلــى ......

                       ******
 يـــــا نـوخــذه يــا حــلالي  علوا بنى  عـــلى شـــمـــالــي ....

 عـــلوا بنى صـــوب أبو حسين يــاحي  ذك  القــبــالـــي  ....

                       ******
  يـــا نــجــمــة الصــبــح  يالي  ســاروا  عليك النشامى  ...

 أبــجــي و لا أحـد فـطـنــي  راع الهــــوى  ما يـــــلا مي ..

                     ******
 جــــيــــت المــطــوع يصـلي صـلـيت معـهم   قـيــامــي ....

 ســمـــعـــت أنــا صــوت  خـلــي سـلــمــت  قبل الأمــامي ...

                      ******

 يا مســلميــن أرحموني  قلبي أخذوه من مــحـــلــــى  .......

 والطيــــر طــايــر بصــفـوفـــة وأنا بنــاره أتــقــلــى ......






 وأنا شاء الله تكون ألابيات سهله .....


 وأنا شاء الأغنية القادمة بتكون قويــــــــــة ً جــــــداً ....
				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم ......
......
أول مانبدي ويش نقول .... شيل الله 
بعد الصلاة على الرسول ..... شيل الله 

   سيد علي المرتضى .... وآه 

 يا أبا الحسن زوج البتول  .... شيل الله 

 يا منجي العذراء البتول ... شيل الله 

 سيد علي المرتضى .... وآه


 طبعاً  الأبيات  أطول من كذا  بس  أحاول أكملهم  عن قريب ..............


 تحياتي ...,,,, 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم  .............
عليٌ حُبُّهُ جُنَّة قسيمُ النارِ والجنَّة


عليٌّ حُبُّهُ جُنَّة ... قسيمُ النارِ والجنَّة

وصيُّ المصْطفى حقاً ... إِمامُ الإنْسِ والجِنَّة

*****

عليٌّ حُبُّهُ جوْهَرْ ... أُصولُ الدِّينِ والمصْدر

عليٌّ ساقِيُ الكوْثَرْ ... بلا شكٍ ولاظِنّة

*****

عليٌّ سر إيماني ... بخلاقي ودياني

به المختار أوصاني ... وصايا لا أدعهن

*****





عليٌّ بويع جهرا ... إماماً للملأ طرا

يبيد الظلم والجورا ... بحرب الكفر والفتنة

*****

إلاهي والي من والاه ... وعادي كل من عاداه

وكلل بالظفر مسعاه ... ولا تنصر عذولنه

*****

ألا يا أيها المعشر ... وصيي فيكم حيدر

وقد أعذر من أنذر ... سواه لا يطاعن

*****

إذا طبقتم أمري ... ولم تنووا على غدري

فسينجيكم صهري ... بيوم العسر والمحنة

  				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم .............

               اغنيه جديده ( يارسول الله يازين المعالي ) 

  يــــــارسول الله يا زين المعالي   ...       ساطع الأنوار والنجم  عالي

 جـــو بيخطبوها ونادوا تعالي  ......            يا رسول يا زين المعالي

 جو بيحنوه ونادوا تعالي         ...            يا رسول الله يا زين المعالي

 ****
 نورك با نالي ثم احتجب     . ....          مادري في شهر شعبان او في رجب

 يارسول الله لله العجب       .......           .يارسول الله يازين المعالي 

 أ حنا جينا يوم الغدير          .......        وكنا من الفرحه نطير 

   اليوم يوم تنصيب الامير   .......       .يارسول الله يازين المعالي 



** هذه القصيدة طويلة وهي ناقصة ألأبيات الظروف حكمت أن لا أجد باقي الأبيات 

 وأنا شاء لما أعثر على الباقي أستكمالها لكم .......


				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم ..........


*      ســــــــــــــامـــع الصـــــوت* 


 ســــامع الصوت صلي على النبي  ....     أول  محمد وبن عمه عــلـــي

                                       ********
 ســاقي على الحوض أمامي يا علي ...     يا سامع الصوت صلى على النبي

                                         *******
 حــــيـدر أمامي فــازت شيعـــته     ....    في النجف مدفون وتلمـع  قبــتـــه 

                                       *******
 حـنـا إنتخينا ونادينا عــــلـــي       .....   يا سمع الصوت صلى على النبي 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي






   أغـــنيــــــة   شي  لله ......


 شي لله يا با الحسن شي لله   

                                            الشمس ردت لعلي عقب الصلاة 

الشمس ردت ردها المولى الى علي - شي لله

                                                   شي لله يا با الحسن شي لله 

 مكسر الأصنام سيدي يا علي - شي لله

                                                      شي لله يا باالحسن شي لله

 قاتل الأنـذال سيدي يا علي  - شي الله

                                                شي لله يا با الحسن شي لله

فارس الفرسان سيدي يا علي     - شي لله 

                                         شي لله يا با الحسن شي لله
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

آه   يــــا ســلــمـــان   .....


    يا ليل دانــه  يا ليل دانه    ....  ياليل دانه سالم آه يا سلمان 

                             ××××××

  جيته ينوحي      ....         فوق السطوحي 

 عقلي ورحي     .....    مــكــحـول لـعـــيــان

                 ××××××

 جيته بالليوان    ....    والحواش مليان 

 كله صبيان     .....   آه يا ســـلــمــان

                ××××××
جيته يتوضأ     ....  ببريق  فــضــة

 خدي وعضه ....    آه يـا ســلــمــان 

              ××××××
جيته بالدهريز        ...   ينقش أباريــــز

فرخ المواليد  عيني .....  مكــحول لعيان 

            ××××××

جيته بــداره  ...   ينقش  حبــاره  

فرخ الزباره  ....  سالم آه يا سلمان
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي




طيب الله أوقاتكم ......


        أول  مــا نــبـــدي .......

 اول ما نبدي وش  نقول                                         شي لله

 بعد الصلاة على الرسول                                       شي لله

والمرتضى سيدي علي                                             آه ........

أبو الحسن زوج البتول                                            شي لله

يامنجلي العذراء البتول                                            آه ......

أبو الحسن فحل الفحول                                            شي لله

أبو الحسن زوج البتول                                             آه .....

وحنا الذي بعده أش نقول                                           شي لله


 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## المتحير

يعطيك العافية

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم ........

  واتريمبوا


 واتريمبوا  وال يــــــــومـــــي .......

 بــــديـــــــــنــــا  بــصــلاة على محمد .....

 واتريمبوا وال يـــومـــــي ........

 يــــا حصــة لـــدخلتي  الدار ســمــــي ......

 وقـــولي  لــه  مــرحباً يا ولد عــمــي .....

وا تريمبوا وال يـــــومــــــي .....    

بدينا بالصلاة اعلى محمد 

و ثانيهم أمير المؤمنينِ 

وثالث فاطمة بنت الأمين 

و رابع الحسن و يا الحسين 

و خامس الخضر يا بو محمد 

صلاة ربي على الزهرة و أبوها 

و يوم الحشر نتلاقى بابوها 

و ألف لعنة على اللي اغصبوها 

......... نسيت الباقي 

ألا يالبيض ما وجدي عليكم؟

سبع بيبان مغلوقة عليكم 

ولاني حية باسعي و اجيكم 

ولاني طير ايصفق بالجناحين 

يا "بنية" لي دخلتي الحجرة سمي 

واقولي مرحبا بك يا ود عمي 

و الباقي نسيته "وما يصلح نقوله "                  __________________
                يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي

----------


## king of love

طيب الله أوقاتكم ..........
ذه أغنية صغيرة وسريعة  ........ للتجليست العروس


  سبع ليالي وليلتين وليلة  ......  حتى نوصل دار أبوش  ياليلة 

حتى نوصل دار أبوش  ونقعد .....  فنجال قهوة ما مدو علينا 

حتى الجواني أطلبوا  عــلـيــنـا .... حتى الخرفان  أطلبوا علينا  		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				يا رسول الله يازين المعاني .. ساطع الأنوار والنجم عالي






هذي اغنية حلوه مره
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
يا سامعين صلو صلو  على الحبيب محمد
----------------------
حجاج وشــــــــامي   هي والله        بلغ ســـــــــــــلامي   هي والله
على محـــــــــــــمد   هي والله         بدر التــــــــــــــمام   هي والله
هي والله  هي والله   هي والله
واصلــــــــي واسلم على احمد نبينه
على حيدر علي  شفــــيع المذنيبينا
هي والله هي والله   هي والله هي والله
واجــــــــــب عليه    هي والله        أبعث تحـــــــــية     هي والله
صبح ومســـــــية     هي والله        لبــــــــو الزجية      هي والله
هي والله  هي والله   هي والله
يا سامعين صلوا صلوا على الحبيب محمد
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
صلوا صلوا على أحـــــمد وعلى آل محمد
----------------------
يا ربي ســـــــــــــــلم      هي والله        على المعـــــــــلم     هي والله
أحمد محــــــــــــــــمد      هي والله        طه المســـــــــدد     هي والله
هي والله  هي والله   هي والله
واصلي واسلم على أحمد نبينه
على حيدر علي شفيع المذنبينا
هي والله هي والله     هي والله هي والله
أبعث ســــــــــــــلامي     هي والله         وحبــي وغرامي     هي والله
لطه التـــــــــــــــهامي    هي والله         وحـــــيدر إمامي     هي والله
هي والله  هي والله   هي والله
صلوا صلوا على أحمد وعــــــلى آل محمد
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
يا سامعين صلوا صلوا على الحبيب محمد
----------------------
قـــــــــــــــــــــلبي ينادي   هي والله           للنبـــــي الهادي      هي والله
بشوقــــــــــــــي وودادي   هي والله           غاية مــــــرادي      هي والله
هي والله  هي والله   هي والله
واصلي واسلم على أحمد نبينه
على حيدر علي شفيع المذنبينا
هي والله هي والله     هي والله هي والله
لرض الــــــــــــــــمدينة    هي والله           لمســــــجد نبينه      هي والله
طـــــه ولــــــــــــــــينه     هي والله           بيه اقتــــــــدينه      هي والله
هي والله  هي والله   هي والله
يا سامعين صلوا صلوا على الحبيب محمد
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
يا ربي صــــــلي وسلم على الحبيب محمد
صلوا صلوا على أحمد وعلى آل محـــــمد

----------


## king of love

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
ما اجمل الاهازيج عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام افضل من اغاني هالزمن 
يعطيكم العافية جميع لهذه المشاركات الطيبة
وتفضلوا هذه مشاركة بسيطة مني 
وهي عن السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
صلوا على ام حسين لمكمله
واتباركوا ابهذا اليوم ما افضله
.............................
تتبارك ابها اليوم شيعتها
في قلوبنا تسكن محبتها
.......................
متبخترة ونظروا لمشيتها
واللي يحبها النار ما توصله
...............................
تزهر ومولدها فرح وسرور
واتباشرت الاملاك ويالحور
وجهها قمر منه يشع النور
ويزهر على الاكوان ما اجمله
...............................
اشرقت الدنيا ابها وازهرت 
والحور والولدان قد انزلت
واملاك رب العرش قد اقبلت
يهنون للمختار خير الملا
........................
بشر الباري ابها رسول الله 
وامها خديجة ابها مفتخرة
شوفوا فضلها فاطمة الزهرة
ارجو الشفاعة والمراد احصله
...........................
فازت ارض طيبة ابطلعتها
وشعشعت من نور غرتها
والراثية تبغي شفاعتها 
والكاتبة او جمله احبتها
واللي يحبها نال المنى 
وبمحبه ام حسين قلبي امتلا
...............................

----------


## king of love

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
هذه انشودة عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام
ياطير يابو البشاير              قلبي على احسين طاير
لو قدر الله وسبب                بنزور لابو المناير
ياطير هذي التحية               ودها لحيدر هدية
نعم الذخر والتجية                او شوفه يسر الخواطر
ياطير بلغ سلامي                لحسين حلو المعاني
زايد له شوقي وغرامي          يمتى انشوف المناير
ياطير سلم على حسين           نسل النبي وناضر العين
رد الحجي وافتهم زين        وصله اوجيب البشاير
سلم على قمر عدنان             نسل الوصي او عالي الشان
في مشهده ايلوح نيشان          يرتهب منه الزاير
...............................................

----------


## king of love

على العقيق  اجتمعنـا...نحن وسـود العيـون 
ما ظن مجنون  ليلـى...لو جن بعض جنونـي 
فيا عيونـي  عيوْنـي...ويا جفونـي  جفوْنـي 
ويـا قليبـي  تصبـر...على الـذي فارقونـي 
ما زلـت أم المطايـا...وقلت هـم  يحملونـي 
الـى منـازل قــوم...سافروا ولا ودعونـي 
فارقتهم يـوم الاثنيـن...صبح الثلوث أوحشوني 
هـم سـادة خلفونـي...أبكي دما من عيونـي 
بكيت حتى رثـا لـيالطير فوق  الغصـون 
بالله ان مـت  شوقـا...بأدمعـي  غسلـونـي 
سر يا رسولي  اليهـم...سرعا وقبـل  يديهـم 
واقرأ سلامي  عليهـم...لعلـهـم يرحمـونـي 
جاني رسولي  يضحك...وقال أبشـر بصلحـك 
بحق عيشك  وملحـك...هم بالوصال  أوعدوني                                                                                                 __________________
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأظهره ، وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ، وإن كان قريبا فأعطنيه ، وإن كان قد أعطيتنيه فبارك لي فيه ، وجنبني عليه المعاصي والردى









بالمصطفى نفوز وندخل الجنة 

وندخل الجنة 

ولا اله الا الله والف الصلاة على النبي 


_________________________


في شارع البصرة صادفوني     -- ثلاثة رايحين الكاظمية 

واعترضوا طريقي واسألوني    --- وقلت الهم قصدي الغاضرية 

بروح اهناك الى راعي الشارة   --- بزور احسين وانصاره سوية 


------------------------------------ 


الهيل بالهيلِ الهيل بالهيلِ 

وهرا شعر راسها يسحب الى ابذيلِ 

نادوا الخضابة نادوا الخضابة 

تخضبها عجل مجل لا يظلم الليلِ

--------------------------------------------

امينة في امانيها ------- مليحة في معانيها 

تجلت وانجلت حقا --------------- سألت الله يهنيها 

-------------------------------------------\\

يالايم يا لايم كف لومك عليا 

انا حبي وغرامي للهادي وصية 

اسأل الله بمحمد الشر عنا يبعد 

والقلب منا يبرد والشيعة الجعفرية 

ونروح الى المدينة لصاحب السكينة 

والبضعة الامينة انوارها المضية 
اسألك با الهي انت عزي وجاهي 

انت لي يا رجائي دايم تمن عليا 

انزور الزهرا والمنبر روضة الزهرا تزهر 

وانشم ريحة الجنة من فاطمة الزكية 

اشرح يارب صدري يسر يارب امري 

نسيت الباق عفر خخخخ

----------------------------------------
                                                                                                  __________________
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأظهره ، وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ، وإن كان قريبا فأعطنيه ، وإن كان قد أعطيتنيه فبارك لي فيه ، وجنبني عليه المعاصي والردى

----------


## king of love

هذي دوخلتي القطيفية 

دوخلتي حجي بي حجي بي حجي بي 

الين يجي حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي 

حبيبي راح مكة مكة مكة 
ومكة المعمورة المعمورة المعمورة 

فيها السلاسل والذهب والنورة والنورة والنورة 

حجيت بج يا يمة يا يمة يا يمة 

وريتج قبر محمد محمد محمد 

صلوا عليه وسلم وسلم وسلم 

ياليتها لومية ... مزروعة في البستان 

يقشرها عبد الله وياكلها سلمان 

سلمان يا بو جوخة .. يامراطم العدوان 

طلوا طلوا خواتي شوفوا البحر طمطام 

شوفوا شراع ابيي ابيض من القرطاس 

شوفوا شراع العدو اسود من الطفو 

واولاد عمي سبعة خلوني بنتقي 

بس هذا اللي حافظتنه 

مااذكر الباقي
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله ، وإن كان في الأرض فأظهره ، وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ، وإن كان قريبا فأعطنيه ، وإن كان قد أعطيتنيه فبارك لي فيه ، وجنبني عليه المعاصي والردى

----------


## king of love

بان الصبح بانيه وايه  بان الصبح بانيه وايه
بان الصبح بان وبان  وحبيبي ما بان وايه
يا اسمر اللون ومن قالك تجي زعلان
لين تعبت النوق زميتك على الذرعان
يا اسمر اللون صايبني عليك جنون
والعشق يبغي لطافه ما يريد جنون
++++++++++++++++++
صلي وسلم عليه   صلوات ربي عليه
 محمد وآل محمد   صلوات ربي عليه
 ياجماله  ياكماله   صلوات ربي عليه
يا مشارك له بارك له
يا مشارك له بارك له







لا إله إلا الله
عليك بالقبلاني 
لا إله إلا الله 
يا شمعة الصبياني
أنت عطايا الرافدين
يا مصلي الخمسين 
يا خويتم باليمين 
لا إله إلا الله 
حضر محمد وعلي 
والخير لينا يعتلي 
والشر عنا ينجلي

----------


## king of love

( يـــــا عين ماليه ) ..
______________________________________

يـــــا عيــــن مـــاليــــه .... يــــاعين مــــاليـــــه 

هذا سبب بلوتي سمره وخضارية ..

باليل بابوقش ... وأن دروا فيني هلش صيحي حـــراميــــة ..

واقـــف عــلــى الطــوفـــه .. ومحنـــي أجفوفـــه ..

يـــا بــــا الــحــــسن شوفــه ... يحٌــرق أفاديه ..

وقــاعد على المنظره .. وفي أيديه سكــره ..

يأخذ علي مره ... يحــٌرق أفـــاديــه ....

قـــاعـــد على الــدجـــه ... ومــحـــنـــي ويرده ..

ويشف عيني ترى .. صبــحــي وليـليــله ...


يـــــا عيــــن مـــاليــــه .... يــــاعين مــــاليـــــه 

هذا سبب بلوتي سمره وخضارية ..


_____________________________

----------


## king of love

(((((((((امباركين عرس لثنين ))))))))))))
*امباركين عرس لثنين                         ليله ربيع عين قمرة*
*واللي جمع بين قلبين                          الله يطول في عمرة*
*أبو العريس قرة العين                         وفي ماقصر ابنذرة*
*نذر عليه والنذر دين                           لإغني ليه ألف مرة*
*صيروا يابنيات صفين                       كل وحده تشبح لة مرة*
*غنوا لهم ورقصوا زين                      كلمن يحب المسرة*
*حلوين والله حفظهم                             ليلة ربيع وقمرة*
*ياربي عرس التهاني                        مامنا الا يــــــــذكرة*
*رشوهم ابماي وردي                        ابجاه فــاطم الزهرة*
*وصلوا على العدناني                        كلمن يدور ابمبخرة*
*واللي جمع بين لثنين                       الله يطول في عمرة*

*في بعد  (((((((((( شي لله ))))))))))))))))..*
*شي لله يبوالحسن شي لله 
        والشمس ردت لعلي عقب الصلاةشمس ردت ردها المولى علي
       بو الأيمة ياخلايق ماحلاةردت الشمس إليه عقب الأفول
   أنشاء الله يوم الحشر كلنا معاةحين ردت لعلي جاه السرور
      والخلايق بو الحسن تخضع وراةخصة بالأكرام من دون الأنام
         فارس الفرسان متى عيني تراةلو يتوزن حيدر بالخلق رجح
       زمن حبة وخابت عداةمن رقى كتف النبي محمد
       وكسر الأصنام والعالم تراةمن خصة ربة بفاطم التقى 
        وحظه علاة في سابع سماةصلى علية الله ماسار سرى
          والله بو الحسنين مانقدر صفاةقاتل المرحب ولا خفت بعد
            فوق هام الراس من سيفه علاةألتجي بك ياحبيبي ومهجتي
         كل مريض كان تشفي من بلاةألف صلى الله عليك يابا الحسن
        كل شيعي يرتجيك أنت رجاة*

----------


## king of love

في بعد احنا انحبها في المعاريس وايقوم الرقص عليها 
على الله يا ابو ابشيت البدري على الله 
على الله خطبوها ما تدري على الله 
على الله يابو ابشيت البدري على الله 
على الله حنوها ما تدري على الله .............الخ

----------


## king of love

أحلى شي بدخلة العروس والمعرس الأغاني القديمه مثل /
الف الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد 
ولا اله الا الله عودوا المعاريس باسم الله
ياشمعة الصبياني لا اله اللا الله
سموا عليه باسم الله ولا اله
عليه بالقبلاني لا اله الا الله
ياواحد الوحداني ولا الله الا الله
وهادي عطايا الرحمين لا اله الا الله 

/
:
/
ياناس صلوا على منهو درز عوده ..
ومحمد المصطفى وهو صاحب اليوده ( الجوده )
واسمع صياح البجا والدار مردوده ياناس صلوا على منهو درز عوده
معرسنا لامن مش يهتز من طوله وياناس صلوا
سبعة محابس ذهب في جفهفه مصفوفه  وياناس صلوا على منهو درز عوده ..
وياغزال البر البنت معشوقه ياعيني والصبي ولهان ..
والله شفتها شوفه من ورا الطوفه حي هالشوفه ياعيني بس استحت منيه
والله ويتها ييه حدر المواويه صبي وبنيه ياعيني يلعبون الهول وياغزال البرالبنت معشوقه ياعيني 
/
:
/
سبع ليالي وليلتين وليله عسى نوصل دار ابوج يازينه
عسى نوصل دار ابوج ونقعد فنيال قهوه ماعرضوا علينا
سبع
حتى لمشيراعرضوا علينا سبع ليالي وليلتي وليله
/
:
/
لوما دلالج ماتعنينا طابت خواطرنا وغنينا ..
لولا دلالج ماعنينا لج الصبي غاوي وارتقينا لج
قوم يامعرس سير وياها عشان تقضي العمر وياها
الباقي ماني حافظتنه خخخخ

----------


## king of love

عرس الاثنين 
امباركين عرس الاثنين ليلة ربيع عيني وقمره 
واللي جمع بين قلبين الله يطول في عمره 
ابو العريس قرة العين وفي ما قصر النذره 
نذر عليه والنذر دين لا اغني ليه الف مره 
صيروا يا بنيات صفين كل وحده تشبع له مره 
غنوا لهم وارقصوا زين كلمن يحب له المره 
حلوين والله حفضهم ليلة ربيع عيني وقمره 
.
.
.
هلهلي يم الولد 
هلهلي يا ام الولد وافرحي الليله 
واعزمي كل الاهل واعزمي العيله 
هلهلي يا ام الولد زيدي الفرحه 
الليله ليله من العمر ليله وشرحه 
والحبايب كلها بضحكه وفرحه 
والحبيب بزفته جه على خيله 
هلهلي يا ام الولد 
هلهلي يا اميمته ووقفي يمه 
عوذيه بالله ومحمد من قبل اسمه 
ماحلا ما حلا ما حلا رسمه 
عدل اعقاله حبيبي جيت اجاوي له 
هلهلي يا ام الولد 
هلهلي يا اميمته ووقفي اقباله 
واعوذيه باللهومحمد عن عمه وخاله 
بالمبارك والهنا واوقفي قباله 
وام محمد والربع جت تغني له 
هلهلي يا ام الولد 
.
.
.
لا اله الا الله سموا عليه باســم الله لا اله الا الله 
حضر محــــــمد وعلي والخير لينا يعتلــــــــــــي 
والشر عنا ينـــــــــجلي ننخاك يا سيدي علــــــي 
يا مصلـــــــي القبلتين يا بو الحسن ويا الحسين 
عـلـــــــــــــيك بالقبلاني يا شمعة الصبيــــــــــان 
هذي عطايا الرازكـــين و يا مصلي الخمـــــسين 
يا خويتم باليـــــــــــمين و الزين يحــــــــلا للزين 
بالله دصلوا عالـــــــنبي رسول ربــــــــنا العربي 
وصلوا على المولى علي وصي الرسول الاولــــي 
قولوا الى المعرس هني ايبارك لك المولـى الغني 
زفوا المعرس هلــــهلوا والحلوة لاكت للـــــــحلو 
عـــريس حضروا زفته ومتباركة يــــــــــــميمته 
ضــــجت هلاهل عالية غالي يلاكي غـــــــــالية 
تحــــلا الهلاهل والنبي اجل الصبية والصـــــبي 
وعقب الهـلاهل فسفسة ولازم اتصير الدعفســة 
لا اله الا الله 
.
.
.
واتريبموه وال يومي اول ما نبدي بالصلاة على النبي
....
...
امينة في أمانيها .. مليحة في معانيها تجلت واننجلت حقا سألت الله يهنيها .. يا الله .. 
....
....

----------


## king of love

اشلون أنام الليل ** واشلـون أنامـه..
محمد رسـول الله ** لولـو كلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليل ** وأنته على بالـي..
وجهك سطع بالنور ** مثل الهلالـي..
أسمك رسول الله ** واللقـب عالـي..
يا محلا محمـد ** ومحـلا كلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليل ** وأنت أبو الزهراء..
يا محلا وجهه ** بعمامة الخضـرا..
على مجملة العالم ** أنواره مزهـرة..
أحمد عديل الروح ** محلا سلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليـل ** وأنسـى نبينـا..
محمد رسول الله ** رحمـة علينـا..
يا ربي تجمعنا ** بـرض المدينـة..
ونزور أبو إبراهيم ** راعي الغمامة..
يمتى نوصل ليـه ** كلنـا سويـه..
نقبـل أعتابـه ** خيـر البـريـة..
تعجبني الأميال ** والقبة المضيئـة..
واشفـع للمحبيـن ** يـوم القيامـة






عودوهم عن العين **بيت المعاريس
عودوهم عن العين

كل سنة يعرسوا ثنين **بيت المعاريس
كل سنة يعرسوا ثنين

وكل سنة يزورو الحسين ** بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يزورو الحسين

وكل سنة يجيبوا غلامين ** بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يجيبوا غلامين

وكل سنة يعرسوا سبعين **بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يعرسوا سبعين

----------------------------------

بالعافيـة عروسة بـالـعـافـيـه..
يـادرو الكونـيـن يـالـوافـيــه..
بالعافيـة عروسـه بـالـعـافـيـة..
ياجوهرة أم لكيـن يـالـوافـيــه..
نذر علي وشهـدوا يـاحـضــور..
الليلة ابـارك لـك وأنـا الوافـيـة..
نذر علي وشهـدو ايـاحـضــور..
لوقف وجلـي لـك وأنـا الوافـيـة..
الله يبـارك لك عروسة بحـق الــرســـول..
وتعيشـي بهـنـاء وأفراح وبعافيـة..
وتـبـارك لــك الزهراء أمي البتول و أولادها..
وحيدر أبو الحسنين وفاطمـة الوافيـة..
كلهم يباركوا لش عروسة ياصحبة الواجب والأصول

--------------------------------------------

عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها
عليك بالعافية تهنا معاهـا
عليك بالعافية حلوه وجميلة
عليك بالعافية جوده وكميله
عليك بالعافية زينه ونشميه
عليك بالعافية والسعد جاها
عليك بالعافية مهري لبنيه
عليك بالعافية حلوه وحبيبه
عليك بالعافية مبارك قدمها
عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها

----------


## king of love

هلا بالجميع 
هذه الأناشيد لها مكانة خاصة لدى الجميع حتى الآن عند سمعها 


عروسة مكملة حلوه معانيها
والليلة بالفرح جينا نحنيها
ايش حلوه يا خلق ما ينوصف مثله
حناش مثل النجم يزهي بلياليها
مثل حب الذهب حناش مصبوب
تسلم يمين اللي تحنيها
غنوا للحلوة وباركوا إليها
تستاهل لو جت النسوان تهنيها

----------


## king of love

قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت خواتم على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
محلا الملبس على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت سلاسل على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت رياحين على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت اورد على ... الغالـي..

----------


## king of love

الاولى


شي الله يبو الحسن شي الله
والشمس ردت لعلـي عقب الصلاة
الشـمس ردت ردهـا المولـى علي
بـو الأيمـة يا خـلايق مـا حلاه
ردت الشـمس إليـه عقب الأفـول
انشـا الله يـوم الحشـر كلنا معاه
حيـن ردت لعـلي جـاه السـرور
والخـلايق بو الحسـن تخضع وراه
خصـه بالإكـرام من دون الأنـامل
فـارس الفرسان متى عيني تــراه
لـو ينـوزن حيدر بالخلق رجــح
فـاز من حبـه وخابـت عــداه
مـن رقـي كتـف النبـي محمــد
وكسـر الأصنام والعالـم تــراه
مـن خصـه ربـه أبفـاطـم التقى
وحظـه عـلاه في سـابع سـماه والله
صـلى عليه الله مـا سـار ســرى
أبو الحسنين فـوق مـا نقـدر صفاه
قاتـل المرحب ولا خفـت بعــد
هـام الراس كل من سـيفه علاه
التجـي بك يـا حبيبـي ومهجتـي
كان تشفي كل مريض من بلاه
ألف صلى الله عليك يا بـا الحسـن
كل شـيعي يرتجيك أنت رجــاه


والثانية ،،،

جل جلال الله والله أكبر

مافي جمال بكون شرواك ياعلي

ومريت علي التينه والتينه ماأثمرت

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لــ علي

ومريت علي التوفه والتوفه ماأثمرت

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لـــ علي

مريت علي البمبره والبمبره ماأثمرت

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لــ علي

ومريت علي الموزه والموزه ماأثمرث

أثمرها الرحمن كرامة لــ علي



الثاااالثة ،،،


قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت خواتم على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
محلا الملبس على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة...
صفت سلاسل على .... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت رياحين على ... الغالي..
قومي اطلعي له ... يالغاليـة..
صفت اورد على ... الغالـي..


الرابعة ،،،


سبع ليالـي **** وليلتيـن وليلـة..
حتى نوصل دار **** أبوش يا زينه..
حتى نوصل دار **** أبوش نقعـد...
حتى المشجـر طلبـوه**** علينـا..
حتى نوصل دار **** أبوش نقعـد..
حتى الأساور **** طلبـوه علينـا..
حتى نوصل دار **** أبوش نقعـد..
حتى المعاضد**** طلبـوه علينـا...


الخامسة


يـا عيـن ماليـه **** يـا عيـن مالّـيـه
أنتِ سبب علتي **** سمـره وحضاريـه..
جيته على المنظره **** أبقلب أبخنصـره..
يابو الحسن انظـره **** سـرّ وعلانيـة..
جيته علـى التينـه **** ويعـد خواتيمـه..
يابو الحسـن عينـه **** سـرّ وعلانيـة..
واقف على الطوفه **** وامحنيـه اكفوفـه..
يابو الحسـن شوفـه **** يحـرق افاديـه..
واقف على البيبان **** وجنه غصن ريحان..
ياطرقـه النعسـان **** تسحـر معانيـه..
لمحتـه بعيونـي **** والنـاس شافونـي..
مكتوب في جفوني **** هـذا القمـر ليّـه..
والليلـة بابوكـش **** والليلـة بابوكـش..
لين اوتعوا لش **** هلش صيحي حرامّيـه..




السادسة

اشلون أنام الليل **** واشلـون أنامـه..
محمد رسـول الله **** لولـو كلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليل **** وأنته على بالـي..
وجهك سطع بالنور **** مثل الهلالـي..
أسمك رسول الله **** واللقـب عالـي..
يا محلا محمـد **** ومحـلا كلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليل **** وأنت أبو الزهراء..
يا محلا وجهه **** بعمامة الخضـرا..
على مجملة العالم **** أنواره مزهـرة..
أحمد عديل الروح **** محلا سلامـه..
اشلون أنام الليـل **** وأنسـى نبينـا..
محمد رسول الله **** رحمـة علينـا..
يا ربي تجمعنا **** بـرض المدينـة..
ونزور أبو إبراهيم **** راعي الغمامة..
يمتى نوصل ليـه **** كلنـا سويـه..
نقبـل أعتابـه **** خيـر البـريـة..
تعجبني الأميال **** والقبة المضيئـة..
واشفـع للمحبيـن **** يـوم القيامـة


السابعة ،،،
عودوهم عن العين ****بيت المعاريس
عودوهم عن العين

كل سنة يعرسوا ثنين ****بيت المعاريس
كل سنة يعرسوا ثنين

وكل سنة يزورو الحسين **** بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يزورو الحسين

وكل سنة يجيبوا غلامين **** بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يجيبوا غلامين

وكل سنة يعرسوا سبعين ****بيت المعاريس
وكل سنة يعرسوا سبعين


الثامنة ،،،

بالعافيـة عروسة بـالـعـافـيـه..
يـادرو الكونـيـن يـالـوافـيــه..
بالعافيـة عروسـه بـالـعـافـيـة..
ياجوهرة أم لكيـن يـالـوافـيــه..
نذر علي وشهـدوا يـاحـضــور..
الليلة ابـارك لـك وأنـا الوافـيـة..
نذر علي وشهـدو ايـاحـضــور..
لوقف وجلـي لـك وأنـا الوافـيـة..
الله يبـارك لك عروسة بحـق الــرســـول..
وتعيشـي بهـنـاء وأفراح وبعافيـة..
وتـبـارك لــك الزهراء أمي البتول و أولادها..
وحيدر أبو الحسنين وفاطمـة الوافيـة..
كلهم يباركوا لش عروسة ياصحبة الواجب والأصول


التاسعة ،،،

عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها
عليك بالعافية تهنا معاهـا
عليك بالعافية حلوه وجميلة
عليك بالعافية جوده وكميله
عليك بالعافية زينه ونشميه
عليك بالعافية والسعد جاها
عليك بالعافية مهري لبنيه
عليك بالعافية حلوه وحبيبه
عليك بالعافية مبارك قدمها
عليك بالعافية ياللي شراها


العاشرة ،،،

يا سامع الصـوت صل على النبـي
أول محمد وابـن عـمـه عـلـي
يا سامع الصـوت صل على النبـي
وعلى أبو حسيـن علي زوج البتـول
صلوا على أحمـد بالله يـا سامعيـن
وعلى ابـن عمـه وآلـه الطاهريـن
يـعـود عليـنـا وكل الحاضريـن
نحتفل كـل عـام بمـولـد النـبـي
وتحضر أم حسين الينا في العـرس
هي الجليلة وهـي بـنـت النـبـي
ويحضر أبو حسين علي زوج البتـول
وتحضـر أولاده وهم أولاد النبـي

----------


## king of love

بان الصبح بانيه 
بان الصبح بان وبان وحبيبي ما بان وايه 
يا حبيبي كلما حبيت مليتون اوكلما طالت العشرة تغاليتون 
يا حبيبي دود البطيخ من لبه وضعيف البخت يبغضني وانا احبه 
يا اسمر اللون من قلك تجي حافي والحضن والبوس يبغي واحد شافي 
يا اسمر اللون من قلك تجي زعلان لي تعبت النوق زميتك على الذرعان 
يا اسمر اللون صايبني عليك جنون والعشق يبغي لطافه ما يريد جنون 
العشق لو تبتلي به ناقتي حنت ولو تبتلي به عجوز في القبر ونت 
ولو يبتلي به صبي خاتم القرآن همل كتابه او راح يتصوخ النسوان 
مرت علينا من الدولاب جنايه تسقي الحياوين واتجلب كل غنايه 
مرت عليتا و احنا في الحوي ننطر اوجيبها امن العنبري و الورد يقطر 
يم لعران الذهب يم غمسة الحنة ذبي اعرانش قتلتي اربعة منا 
مريت بخحويشكم وادويجكم ماصاح وابيوتكم عاليه وامسقفه بالواح 
لاحط جفي قفل واخنيصري مفتاح وافتح الباب الهوى او لو حتى راسي طاح 
والبارحة يعلم الله في الحلم جاني اخذته وبسته وضميته ابذرعاني 
والبارحة يعلم الله بات عندي ضيف مثل القمر لو تعلى في ليالي الصيف 
والبارحة بيتوني تحت سرج الخيل او ريحته يا عرب كله زباد وهيل 
مريت بجويريه تغسل شربيها اوديرم الحار صابغ قي اشافيها 
مديت ايدي الى المخبا ابعطيها قالت افلوس العشق مالي غرض فيها 
كمتى يغيب القمر واصعد لحبي فوق ويطيب ذاك الهوى ويطيب ذاك الشوق 
يمتى يغيب القمر وابنام دايتها واقبلك يا حنج واحب وجنتها 
واقف على السيف او يلقحني هوا الدوبي غرقان في بحركم بالبيض سبحوبي 
واقف على الباب وقالت زعن بابي خوفه يروعك بياض الساق وتبلابي 
لو كان ساقش ذهب المالجلابش ولابد ما يلتقي ساقي على ساقش 
والله لاحركم واخذ رجل فطوم واقعد على ركبته وافتت المشموم 
والله لاحركم واخذ رجل باشا واقعد على ركبته وانثر قماشه 
كلنا انحب الهوى وانخوض بدروبه واللي تعدى وظلم بيحصل الحوبة

----------


## king of love

واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والردود
تحياتي
 :embarrest: king of love :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طيف

يعطيك مليون عافيه على الغاني 


يلى سمعنا صوتك الحلو 


يسلمووووووو

----------


## ابو طيف

بصراحه موضوع حلووووووووووموت بس احين مايقبل بهل الغاني 


مثل ال تغمي بالمعاريس ام سلطان 


هادي الغاني حراممممممممممم

----------


## ابو طيف

يسلمو على الغان

----------


## ابو طيف

يسلمو على االاغاني

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

حلووين الاغاني
بعضهم اول مره اسمعهم
بس بكمل لك شي
اولاد عمي سبعي .. خلوني انتقي
انتقيت لي واحد .. التاني مارضي
ركبني على خيله .. وداني لنبي
كشكوول صل على النبي
.....
مشكووور

----------


## jod

الله يحفظك رجعتنا لزمان وأيام زمان

----------


## الحلا مبتليهاا

ياسلام كلمات عن أهل البيت والتراث أحلى من اي شي 

ياليت تنزلهم لنا صوت 

ويعطيكـ ألف ألف عافيهـ

----------


## روائع القصص

يعطيك الله العافية اخوي 

وتراث احدادنا اجمل من تراثنا

----------


## عاشق العسكري

يعطيك الله العافية 
يسلمو على الطرح الحلو
تحياتي...

----------


## البسمة الولائية

يسلموووووو على الاغاني

----------


## سارة خاتون

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو حلوين أناشيد لول فيهم متعه وانت تسمعهم 

من الحين يخرعوا 

يعطيك العافيه 

تحياتي f

----------


## sweetsoul

يعطيك العافية على الاغاني الحلوه 
البنية ترى مهسترة مافي اغنية مرت عليها بدون ماتغنيها وتصفق بعد :ongue:  ( لكن اوقف عند نصف الاغنية لان مو حافظتنهم )<<<< لاتعتبوا عليها مواصله  :sleep: 
بس استانست وضحكت واجد واني اغنيهم 
الله يدخل الفرحه الى قلبك زي مادخلت على قلبي الفرحة  
تحياتي sweet soul

----------


## king of love

يسلمو ع المرور

----------


## RamSia

يعطيك الف عااافيه يارب والله فكرة حلوه انك تجمع اغانينا الحلوه

انا عندي اغنية حابه اشارك فيها 

شوط شوط يا البطه 
وارحم ابو المحطه
محطة السعادة
سعادة راحت البر
تجيب عيش الاخضر
وتحطه في الصواني
صواني يا اخواني
كل بيت حبه حبه
والله فتقنا دبه 
صيني على صيني
ياربي تهديني 
واحج بيت الله
وازور نبي الله
يا فاطمة بنت النبي
اخذي كتابش وانزلي
على محمد وعلي
محمد ويش عادته
عادته سجادته

فيه الها صيغة ثانيه بس مو حافظتها زين

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*أخي king of love و الله ما قصرت كفيت و وفيت و ما خليت شيء من الجلوات و الأهازيج و الأغاني و الأشعار الأوليه الأصيلة الشعبية إلا جبتها و حطيتها في وسط صفحاتك الجميلة هذه*  
*و ياريت اسمك هنيه لو كان عربي انشان بنسمي هالموضوع كشكول و (إسمك) لأغاني أفراح زمان القطيفية*  
*إنت في رأيي يجب أن تعطا من كل الأعضاء هنيه أغلى هديه و أعلى وسام يقدم في المنتدى كالنجوم مثلا التي أراها بين حين و آخر و غيرها*  
*الله ايطول عمرك و يكثر من أمثالك*  
*و نحن لك من القارئين المتذوقين لتجميعك هذا الفني الأصيل*  
*و تشكر أخي*

----------


## diver1042

**((جلوة نورعالي))***نور عالي هالليله على*
*لبوالقاسم صعد سبع العلى**ــــــــــــــ**لبوا القاسم وصل سابع سما* 
*زار ربه المنبا معظما**صار كالقاب وربه كلمه*
*فضله ربه وعلى جاهه على**ــــــــــــــــــ**ابوا القاسم الى ربه صعد*
*طار به الرفرف ومن فوقه قعد**لبو القاسم التقى البريه وسعد*
*وشرف ناله من دون الملا**ـــــــــــــــــ**والشرف ناله من عند الاله*
*والفخر له وبالفخر ربه حباه**شافع الامه نبينا ياحلاه*
*المراتب حازها ويا العلا**ـــــــــــــــــ**المراتب حازها طاها لطهر* 
*زار ربه ولوجه دوحة قمر**هلل وسبح نبينا وكبر*
*وزهرت لكوان وسبع العلا**تمــــــــــــت*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

